
Neural Networks, Types, and Functional Programming - allenleein
https://colah.github.io/posts/2015-09-NN-Types-FP/
======
datasolo
I wanted my first comment on HN to be on an Article where I really learned
something.

Your article on Neural Networks, Types, and Functional Programming did just
that.

Thanks for taking the time to write it.

